# .308 for deer hunting.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I was wondering what grain bullets you guys use for .308 when hunting deer?

From a buddy who hunts, and who's knowledge I respect, I was told that in .308, you want a smaller grain bullet for deer, around 140-150 grain because it will move faster and it won't destroy the deer on impact.

Does this sound about right?


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I use a 150 Remmington Core-Lockt


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a Remington model 7600 That I purchased less then a year ago and I used only the Remington Express 150 grain PSP Core-Lokt.
I shot only a box and a half of ammo trying out two brands to see what would do best in this rifle. I have holes touching at 100 yards with my Swift 2X7X40 scope using the Remington express ammo. During the last years deer season, I took two nice sized bucks with one shot each. The first deer did not even take a step before hitting the ground.
The second deer got to run ony 20 feet before he took a header into a tree.
I have been using the Remington Express Core-Lokt ammo in the .30-06, .270, .308, and now my current .243 with excellent results in eveery rifle.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

at its best witch is the more powerful gun the .308 or the 30-06?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

For deer, I use a 150 gr PSP in both. My guns tend to like the Federal Classic and the Remington Core-Lokt. I have been having good luck lately also with PMP ammo also. Again 150 gr for the .308 and .30-06.

Two different guns.

Inherently, the .308 is the more accurate gun. In the 1960's, the NRA cut the target size in half because of the .308.

As to ballistics. In the 190 gr and less, they are pretty close to the same. You may see differences of 25-50 FPS and about the same for energy.

Above the 190 gr bullets, the .30-06 will tend to outshine the .308 base on case capacity and the ability to load up a hotter charge. Something that would be great in a bolt gun, but not something for a gas operated gun like the M1 Garand.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

For my personal preference, I would say that I would pick the .308 over the .30-06 for whitetail in NC. I have used the .30-06 almost as much as a .308 but find the .308 has a little more control. Less recoil helps with the control as well.
putting them side by side, I would grab the .308 first.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

There realy isnt much difference between 308 and 30-06, untill you get to the heavyer bullets. Even then its marginal.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I shoot 168 grain Ballistic Silver Tips. So far, so good. These are reloads.


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

168-gr. Ballistic Silvertip from Nosler are hard to beat and are my favorite 308 Win deer load.


----------

